# Kayaks on the James River



## Onodacops (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Pakman (May 9, 2012)

Nice photo, quite sharp.


----------



## Onodacops (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Pak


----------



## Pakman (May 10, 2012)

Onodacops said:


> Thanks Pak



Lol that's my last name, just call me Pakman for now 

What settings and lens combo was used to get this shot? I really like the nice colors.


----------



## Onodacops (May 10, 2012)

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 60D
Lens: EF70-200mm f/2.8L USM
Image Date: 2012-05-05 11:28:22 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 98mm
Aperture: f/4.5
Exposure Time: 0.0008 s (1/1250)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Action program (based towards fast shutter speed)
White Balance: Auto

Thanks Pakman


----------



## Pakman (May 10, 2012)

Ahh... Thank the lens for the sharpness, I've got the the version 1 IS of the 70-200/2.8 and it isnt as razor-sharp as yours (due to more elements =.= )


----------

